# Walbro wa 199



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I am working on a Poulan Pro 117 with a walbro wa 199. my questions has to do with the circuit plate in the carb. This is the 1st time I have seen this and I am not sure how many holes go through the plate. I have 1 for the screw,another that definately goes through, but, I am seeing a possible 3rd hole that I cannot seem to be able to get a wire through. I have cleaned with carb cleaner as well as soaked for several hours and still cannot push a wire through or blow air through....hence my question. I would sure appreciate any responses to this seemily dumb question.

Thanks, Jack


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

My understanding is there should be a hole for both the low speed and high speed circuits. Would that be correct?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

On many of these carburetors, there is a little dimple that is not drilled all the way through. Most of the time the low speed circuit draws from the high speed side, so I would not worry about trying to open up what looks like a hole in the plate.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

You are so very correct...I had figured it out and have the wacker running......I am having a small problem with the throttle sticking a little. When apart, the cable moves freely and the throttle plate works as it should. Once installed the cable or the throttle is sticking a little. The gasket is smashed so I am waiting for a new one before checking it out any further. Any suggestiong on what to look for. With it sticking it is very difficult for me to try and fine tune the carb.
Thanks again to everyone for their help
Jack


----------

